# [UPDATE: Marketingfolie mit Bild] MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet,



## Kyoss (3. April 2012)

Hallo!

Schöne langsam geht's ja wirklich los mit den Custom Designs der GTX680. Gerade habe ich auf Geizhals die MSI GTX680 mit Twin Frozr entdeckt. Allerdings ist sie noch nicht lieferbar.

Chiptakt: 1056 MHz
Speichertakt: 1504 MHz
*Länge: 270 mm*

Da die Karte länger ist als das Referenzdesign dürfte dies für ein eigenes PCB sprechen.

Quelle: MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-016R) | Geizhals.at EU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Forum von VR-Zone gibt es die restlichen Folien zu sehen:  http://forums.vr-zone.com/corbell-v...-upcoming-retail-pictures-specifications.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Vielleicht haben die den Stromturm umgebaut. Danke für die news!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

Geile Karte werde die vielleicht gegen meine 7950 tauschen


----------



## Sevworks (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

na endlich, jetzt muss nur noch der preis stimmen.


----------



## Kyoss (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*



Sevworks schrieb:


> na endlich, jetzt muss nur noch der preis stimmen.


 
Die Preise reichen derzeit von EUR 529,- bis EUR 550,-. Aber mal sehen ob die auch so bleiben, wenn die Karte mal lieferbar ist. Sie wäre jedenfalls schon mal günstiger als die Gainward Phantom.


----------



## Sevworks (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*



Kyoss schrieb:


> Die Preise reichen derzeit von EUR 529,- bis EUR 550,-. Aber mal sehen ob die auch so bleiben, wenn die Karte mal lieferbar ist. Sie wäre jedenfalls schon mal günstiger als die Gainward Phantom.


 
500 euro wären schon ein guter kurs. nur muss die dann auch verfügbar sein, das ist ja bei den regulären modellen auch noch nicht der fall. ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

Würde meinen das der Kühler nun wieder übersteht ^^


----------



## Papa (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

270.00x111.15x38.75 mm


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

50 Mhz mehr auf der GPU.
Naja ich bin eher auf die Lautstärke etc gespannt.
Wüsste ja gern welcher Twin Frozr es genau ist oder ob nen neues Model kommt 
Preislich geht das denke ich in Ordnung


----------



## wobbes (3. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

ich hoffe Sie låsst nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten ....
am liebsten wåre mir der neue Twin Frozr 4


----------



## facehugger (4. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*

Vor allen Dingen leise sollte sie sein, bin von der Lauststärke der Phantom etwas enttäuscht...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2012)

*AW: MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr gelistet*



facehugger schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen leise sollte sie sein, bin von der Lauststärke der Phantom etwas enttäuscht...
> 
> Gruß


 
Finde ich auch. Ich habe mir da mehr versprochen.
Ich warte noch auf die Asus DCII.


----------



## ReaCT (4. April 2012)

Ist die TwinFrozr III, das sieht man doch gleich


----------



## Kev95 (4. April 2012)

Glaubt man dem Bild, bleibt der "Turm" zur Stromversorgung bestehen.
Sieht für mich nach nem TFIIU aus.


----------



## Naennon (5. April 2012)

Kyoss schrieb:


> Da die Karte länger ist als das Referenzdesign dürfte dies für ein eigenes PCB sprechen.



sie ist länger weil der TF3 rausragt


----------



## Kyoss (5. April 2012)

Naennon schrieb:


> sie ist länger weil der TF3 rausragt


 
Als ich die News verfasst habe, hatte ich noch keine Bilder gesehen. Es war also nur eine *Vermutung.* Die Marketingfolien habe ich erst später entdeckt.


----------



## zocks (15. April 2012)

Eine der erste Tests ist schon raus (darf man verlinken?) .. Im Idle ist genauso so laut wie alle andere Karten, da ist wohl nicht viel mehr rauszuholen, unter Last ist es leiser als die Referenz aber lauter als die Palit Jetstream, aufgrund eine stärkere OC als die Palit. Auch den Stromverbrauch ist natürlich höher aus den gleichen Gründ. Ich habe eine 6950 Twin Frzn und ich finde es sieht super aus und würde mir gerne die 680 variante holen, aber wenn ich die Daten vergleiche, würde ich eher zur eine Palit jetstream greifen, denn ist leiser und verbraucht weniger als die twin frzn, dafür ist es aber minimal langsamer da es weniger OC ist. Da muss jeder entscheiden was er bevorzügt.


----------

